# IPhone Sound Bite



## PumpkinKing (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello everyone I am new to the site. I wanted to see if anyone can point me into the right direction to get a nice scary sound bite for my IPhone for a new prop? I need something loud and creepy if anyone could help that would be AWESOME.. Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What kind of prop is it?


----------



## PumpkinKing (Oct 23, 2013)

I have built a Pop out of Coffin Prop and all I need now is Audio for when he goes off.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

I found this one on YouTube , I used it for one of mine.
Not bad


----------



## PumpkinKing (Oct 23, 2013)

HHMMM Thanks I will see how that sounds with my prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread has links to web sites with sound effects files that might be of use:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10837&highlight=sound+files


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's another site with sound files:

http://www.deviousconcoctions.com/sounds.htm


----------



## Sofaman (Sep 30, 2012)

Hedstorm.com


----------



## RowlandHarris (Sep 11, 2009)

I found a couple free apps in the App Store. Search for halloween sound effects (I think); they're quite good quality.


----------



## PumpkinKing (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks Everyone I will check them out after work.


----------

